# Duyuru > Gündem >  Öakal Carlos Başbakan Erdoğan'dan ne istedi?

## bozok

*üAKAL CARLOS BAşBAKAN ERDOğAN’DAN HANGİ TUTUKLU İSLAMCININ SERBEST BIRAKILMASINI İSTEDİ?*
** 

 

Yakın tarihin önemli militanlarından* “üakal Carlos”* olarak bilinen Ilich Ramirez Sanchez, İBDA düşüncesine yakınlığı ile bilinen BARAN Dergisi’ne konuştu. üzellikle İsrail karşıtlığı ile bilinen, Cezayir’de Fransa’ya karşı da savaşmış olan Carlos, şu an Fransa’daki Clairwaux Cezaevi’nde kalıyor. Baran Dergisi ile telefon aracılığıyla irtibat kuran Carlos, dergiye ilginç açıklamalarda bulundu.


Carlos, röportajında Türkiye’nin 1950’lerden itibaren emperyalizmin himayesine girdiğini söyledi: 

_“__Türkiye, muhteşem bir tarihi olan büyük bir ülkedir. Bildiğiniz üzere, bir süredir bu tarih ve bu kimlik karartıldı ve İkinci Dünya Savaşı’ndan bu yana Amerikan emperyalizminin birmaşası, bir uydusu, bir hizmetçisi olarak kullanıldı, kullanılıyor. üstelik bu gün İsrail’in Ortadoğu’da ki en büyük müttefikidir. Bu, ilk gün den beri tatbikatta olan Sabetayist bir plandır.”_


Carlos, Türkiye’nin büyük bir tarihi olduğunu anlattıktan sonra Türkiye’nin Tayip Erdoğan’ın yaptığı protestodan daha fazlasını yapabileceğini söyledi. Bu konuda orduya da çağrı yapan Carlos şunları söyledi: 

_“Türk Ordusu, mutlaka hakiki Türkler tarafından sevk ve idare edilmelidir. Bunu o şanlı tarihlerini savunarak ve Siyonist İsrail’le olan tüm ilişkilerini keserek göstermelidir.”_


Carlos, Türkiye’nin stratejik önemi konusunda da açıklamalarda bulundu. Türkiye’nin AB ve ABD ittifakından ayrılarak, Doğulu ittifaklar araması gerektiğini söyleyen Carlos, Türkiye’nin dış politikası için şu önerilerde bulundu: 

_“Peki, Türkiye’de Amerikan üslerinin ne işi var? Bu kadarı bile vahameti anlamak için yeterli değil mi? Yunanistan’la olan meseleyi bir şekilde siyasi çözüme bağlamak kafidir ve üstelik hiç geciktirmeden NATO’dan da çıkılmalıdır. Türkiye yeniden büyük bir güç haline gelebilir. Bugün Rusya’yla geçmiştekine benzer herhangi bir ideolojik problem yoktur. Artık Rusya’da Sosyalizm yoktur, Sovyetler Birliği bir mittir. Eğer stratejik bir ittifak yapılacaksa, bu niçin Rusya olmasın? Ve Türkiye’nin kültürel ve stratejik tesir ufkunu Türkçe konuşan Müslüman Türki Cumhuriyetler üzerinden üin sınırlarına kadar genişletin. Buna mani olan nedir? İranlılarla zaten herhangi bir problem yoktur. Ermeniler ile olan problem de aslında sembolik bir meseledir ve geçmişte ölen Ermeniler ile ilgili yapılacak jestlerle kolayca halledile bilecek bir mevzudur. Türkiye işte böylelikle bölgenin en büyük gücü olabilecektir. Türkiye’nin artık hakkını vermesi gereken tarihi rolü budur. Bugüne dek olduğu gibi, Amerikan emperyalizmi ve Siyonizm’in hizmetçisi olmak değildir bu rol, yahut Avrupa’nın ikinci sınıf ayak işlerini yapmaya koşmak değildir.”_


Carlos son olarak İBDA-C Lideri Salih Mirzabeyoğlu’na mesaj gönderdi. Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan’dan Mirzabeyoğlu’nu serbest bırakmasını istedi: 

_“Lütfen en güzel dileklerimi Kumandan Mirzabeyoğlu’na iletiniz, olur mu? İnşallah cezaevinden hemen çıkar. O, serbest bırakılmalıdır. Erdoğan, O’nu serbest bırakmalıdır! Bugün Türkiye’nin en başta konuşulması ve halledilmesi gereken meselesi, belki yalnızca Salih Mirzabeyoğlu’nun hemen nasıl serbest bırakılacağıdır.”_




*Odatv.com*
8 şubat 2009

----------

